# Sweet Hog!



## dampeoples (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh boy, this thing is beautiful  I'll have these on the site in the next day or so, and will be sending out an email as well, they are gonna be $4.00 for a bag of 8, and come in your choice of any of my colors in the chart, salted or non, your choice of scent, and just THINK of the ways you can pull claws off this beast to make YOUR own bait


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Nickk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice! Can I name it? "The Nuclear Craw"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2007)

That is just crazy - I need some right away!


----------



## redbug (Nov 22, 2007)

That bait looks great. 
I will be in touch soon about getting some for my next Fla trip in Feb.

they should work great during the spawn down there

Wayne


----------



## jawz13 (Nov 22, 2007)

those look awesome i might have to get a couple off ya


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks! I've just finished some that are going to Jimmy, and added them to the store. These things really look so much better in your hand or on your line  I've gotta get a better camera setup pronto!


----------



## Icefisher15 (Nov 25, 2007)

Those do look very nice, I like all the legs on it. Awesome job!


----------



## little anth (Nov 25, 2007)

that thing is sweet.i want to flip and pitch em they would work real good for that. they look nice n heavy and durable not like some of the other wimpy baits out there. look good man!!!


----------



## little anth (Nov 26, 2007)

i know what i want if i win the x-mas drawing :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2007)

They are awesome, those will for sure find some slob smallies. Very nice job


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2007)

At another look, pull the middle legs off and you got a nice looking fat tail lizard.


----------



## little anth (Nov 27, 2007)

good idea dident see that one


----------

